# 230 V Potentiale aus 400 V platzsparend bilden



## roboticBeet (17 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

für ein neues Projekt gilt es u. a. vom Schaltschrank (Einspeisung 400 V AC) mehrere (20) Teilmaschinen mit 230 V AC einzuspeisen. Die zu installierende Scheinleistung aller Teilmaschinen beträgt rund 19 kVA. Wobei es einige Teilmaschinen mit einer Scheinleistung von nur 100 VA gibt und wiederum andere mit einer zu installierenden Scheinleistung von rund 3,5 kVA.

Problematisch ist jedoch, dass der Schaltschrank möglichst kompakt zu bauen ist. Daher überlege ich nun, wie ich sinnvollerweise die 230 V Potentiale erzeuge. Normalerweise würde ich dies über Trafos machen, 20 Einzeltrafos nehmen aber voraussichtlich viel zu viel Platz weg. Daher tendiere ich derzeit dazu einfach die 230 V zwischen einem der Außenleiter und dem Neutralleiter abzugreifen und gleichzeitig zu versuchen die Last möglichst gut zwischen L1, L2 und L3 aufzuteilen. Da es sich um Laststromkreise handelt passt das prinzipiell auch zur VDE 0113-1. Irgendwie finde ich diese Lösung aber "unschön".

Wie würdet ihr hier vorgehen?


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2020)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Problematisch ist jedoch, dass der Schaltschrank möglichst kompakt zu bauen ist. Daher überlege ich nun, wie ich sinnvollerweise die 230 V Potentiale erzeuge. Normalerweise würde ich dies über Trafos machen, 20 Einzeltrafos nehmen aber voraussichtlich viel zu viel Platz weg. Daher tendiere ich derzeit dazu einfach die 230 V zwischen einem der Außenleiter und dem Neutralleiter abzugreifen und gleichzeitig zu versuchen die Last möglichst gut zwischen L1, L2 und L3 aufzuteilen. Da es sich um Laststromkreise handelt passt das prinzipiell auch zur VDE 0113-1. Irgendwie finde ich diese Lösung aber "unschön".
> 
> Wie würdet ihr hier vorgehen?



Was soll daran bitte "unschön" sein?
Also wenn, dann baue ich seit mehr als 30 Jahren "unschöne" Maschinen 
Wenn du ein "normales" Drehstromnetz hast, was sollen dann der Vorteil von Trafos sein?
Oder hast du irgendwelche spezielle Anwendungen, von denen du hier nix geschrieben hast?
Schutztrennung, Medizintechnik, Potentialtrennng, ...

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (17 Juli 2020)

Ohne Steuertrafo bekommt man mehr oder weniger große Schiefbelastungen der Phasen.

Vorsicht: wenn die 230V verschiedener Phasen auf einem Gerät zusammenkommen (z.B. Kontakte/Rückmeldungen an 230V-SPS-Eingänge), dann sind zwischen den 230V-Signalen 400V, was bei den Geräten möglicherweise nicht zulässig ist.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ohne Steuertrafo bekommt man mehr oder weniger große Schiefbelastungen der Phasen.



Naja soviel ändert ein Steuertrafo auch nicht bei einer ungleichmässigen Belastung und ganz besonders nicht wenn man, wie der TE, 20 Einzeltrafos verwenden will.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juli 2020)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Da es sich um Laststromkreise handelt [..]


Dann gibt es kein zwingender Grund um Die 230V durch ein Trafo zu bilden.
Den Haptgrund dass man für 230V Steuerstrom Trafos einsetzt ist um den Kurzschlussstrom herunter zu bringen. Dafür gibt es mehrere Verfahren, aber ein Steuerstromtrafo ist die 'Standard'.


----------



## roboticBeet (17 Juli 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Die Applikation ist keine, welche spezielle Anforderungen stellt oder unterschiedliche 230 V Potentiale an eine Teilmaschine kommen und dadurch irgendwo eine 400 V Spannung anliegt, wo keine hingehört.

Als "unschön" habe ich die Variante wahrscheinlich aus Gewohnheit bezeichnet, da bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber 230 V Potentiale nach der Der-Chef-will-es-so-Vorgabe nicht direkt abgegriffen werden durften.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juli 2020)

Über das Thema von Shiefbelastung von die Phasen: Man muss die Verbraucher so weit wie möglich auf die Phasen verteilen so dass die Belastung annähernd gleich ist.


----------



## roboticBeet (17 Juli 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Steuerstromtrafo ist die 'Standard'.


Ist imho sogar nach DIN EN 60204-1 vorgeschrieben.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juli 2020)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Ist imho sogar nach DIN EN 60204-1 vorgeschrieben.


Denke ich nicht. Da steht nur dass Steuerstromkreise gegen Überstrom geschützt werden muss. IEC 60204-1:2018 Kapitel 7.2.4
Die Frage ist aber dann, wie man gegen den Überstrom schützt ?


----------



## roboticBeet (17 Juli 2020)

Ich hätte mich auf Abschnitt 9.1.1 in DIN EN 60204-1 bezogen, welcher sagt, dass Steuerstromkreise zur Trennung vom Hauptstromkreis über Trafos mit getrennten Wicklungen geführt werden müssen.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juli 2020)

@roboticBeet.
Da hast du recht. Es steht dort klar und deutlich.
In den Vergangenheit war es erlaubt die Steuerstrom durch den einkommende Neutralleiter zu bilden, wenn die Einspeisung einen kleinen Querschnitt hatte (und die Kurzschlusstrom dadurch gering war).
Die heutigen Norm bedeutet ja wenn man eine kleine Motorstarter hat, mit 1-2 Schütze und ein Timer, dann muss man unbedingt ein Steuerstromtrafo haben.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2020)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich auf Abschnitt 9.1.1 in DIN EN 60204-1 bezogen, welcher sagt, dass Steuerstromkreise zur Trennung vom Hauptstromkreis über Trafos mit getrennten Wicklungen geführt werden müssen.



Bei deinem Eingangpost schreibst du "20 Teilmaschinen".
Eine Maschine stellt für mich eine komplette Einheit dar mit eigenener Steuerung.
Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei den 230V nicht um eine explizite Steuerspannung handelt, sondern um eine ganz normale Versorgung.
Die Teilmaschine erzeugt dann aus der 230V-Versorgung ihre eigene Steuerspannung.


----------



## roboticBeet (17 Juli 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei deinem Eingangpost schreibst du "20 Teilmaschinen".
> Eine Maschine stellt für mich eine komplette Einheit dar mit eigenener Steuerung.
> Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei den 230V nicht um eine explizite Steuerspannung handelt, sondern um eine ganz normale Versorgung.
> Die Teilmaschine erzeugt dann aus der 230V-Versorgung ihre eigene Steuerspannung.



Dem ist auch so. Ich bezog mich bei dieser Antwort auf Jesper.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juli 2020)

Also, die Laststromversorgung hat nichts mit die Steuerstrom zu tun.


----------



## Captain Future (17 Juli 2020)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich auf Abschnitt 9.1.1 in DIN EN 60204-1 bezogen, welcher sagt, dass Steuerstromkreise zur Trennung vom Hauptstromkreis über Trafos mit getrennten Wicklungen geführt werden müssen.



Also ein Leistungsabgang zur Versorgung einer Maschine hat nichts mit einem Steuerstromkreis zu tun.


----------



## roboticBeet (17 Juli 2020)

Ich habe das Thema heute leider zwischen einigen Termine geöffnet und immer auf die schnelle mit dem Handy geantwortet. Wahrscheinlich sind dadurch ein paar Sachen durcheinander geraten 

Ich war es bislang gewohnt auch die Laststromkreise mit 230 V Spannung über einen Trafo von 400 V zu wandeln. Dies ist zwar nicht für Laststromkreise gefordert (VDE 0113 hatte ich ja im Eingangspost erwähnt). Dennoch habe ich es als guten Stil kennengelernt, um eine Schieflast des Netzes zu vermeiden. Aufgrund der Platzproblematik ist es mein Gedanke gewesen die 230 V direkt zwischen einem Außenleiter und dem Neutralleiter abzugreifen, war mir aber unsicher, ob das nicht "unschön" ist. Ihr habt mich darin bestärkt, dass ihr hierin für normale Anwendungen kein Problem seht - danke!

Zwischenzeitlich ist die Diskussion leicht abgedriftet, ausgehend vom Transformator auf die normativen Vorgaben zur Trennung von Steuer- und Laststromkreisen, auch wenn die von mir geplanten 230 V Stromkreise keine Steuerstromkreise sind. Die Teilmaschinen erzeugen sich ihre Steuerspannung dann wieder selbst.


----------



## Captain Future (18 Juli 2020)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Ich war es bislang gewohnt auch die Laststromkreise mit 230 V Spannung über einen Trafo von 400 V zu wandeln.



Das ist eigentlich der nackte Wahnsinn..... Jeder Trafo braucht Platz, ist eine zusätzliche Wärmequelle und kostet Geld. 
Bei was für Anlagen oder Maschinen hat dein Ex-Chef das gemacht ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich der nackte Wahnsinn..... Jeder Trafo braucht Platz, ist eine zusätzliche Wärmequelle und kostet Geld.
> Bei was für Anlagen oder Maschinen hat dein Ex-Chef das gemacht ?



Ich halte das nicht für so abwegig.
Wenn du ins Ausland liefest, kann ein Trafo von Vorteil sein, 
weil die Netze nicht überall eine gute Qualität haben. 
Wenn der Nullleiter nicht gut ist, schlechte Erdungsverhältnisse, kann 
das Probleme bereiten, bis zur Zerstörung von Komponenten führen.
Bei größeren Anschlusslleistungen, bei mir ist das was größer ist als 20A,
baue ich einen Trafo ein, zb für 230V Heizungen und einen zweiten 
für Bremsen an Motoren.


----------



## Captain Future (18 Juli 2020)

Wer baut denn freiwillig für normale Leistungsabgänge zu einem anderen Schaltschrank oder einer Maschine ein Trenntrafo ein.

wir machen sowas auch bei einem Sonderfall zum Beispiel haben wir eine Druckerhöhungsstation mit zwei Pumpen jeweils 1,5 kW einem Trenntrafo verbaut um 230 V zu bekommen. Der Grund dafür war dass es von der Firma Grundfos diese Druckerhöhungsstation nur in 230 V gab. Der Trenntrafo war ca. 80 kg schwer und kostete ca. 1200 Euro.

Also normal ist das nicht.


----------



## roboticBeet (20 Juli 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Bei was für Anlagen oder Maschinen hat dein Ex-Chef das gemacht ?



Eigenbedarfsanlagen in der chemischen Industrie. Platz war nie ein großes Thema und die Kühlung der Schaltschränke erfolgte mit über die ohnehin vorhandene potente Prozesskühlung.


----------

